# welches gentoo

## esem

hallo erstmal allerseits!

ich sag gleich mal zu beginn, ich bin absoluter noob was linux/gentoo angeht...

ich habe hier einen amd k6-2 mit 396mb ram stehen, auf dem ich gern gentoo inst würde..aber welche version??

hab schonmal die suchfunktion bemüht, aber ausser der info: das dieser rechner wohl zu einer i586 gruppe ghören würde nix gefunden...und als download gibts ja scheinbar nur i686....

kann mir da jemand bitte helfen  :Smile: 

danke!

----------

## manuels

dann musst du die x86-Version nehmen.

Aber mit dem Rechner zu kompilieren wird keinen Spaß machen - was willst du denn mit dem betreiben? nen Server oder Desktop?

----------

## esem

ich wollt n desktop machen und den als 2.rechner für diablo2 nutzen *gg*

ginge mit win98 sicher einfacher, aber ich wollts gern mal versuchen  :Smile: 

----------

## Hilefoks

Hi,

der K6-2 sollte ein i686 sein. Kein Grund also eine x86 CD zu nehmen.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## esem

na dann lad ich das mal runter

danke schonmal für die schnellen antworten!!

----------

## firefly

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> der K6-2 sollte ein i686 sein. Kein Grund also eine x86 CD zu nehmen.
> 
> MfG,
> ...

 

leider falsch der ist ein i586  :Smile:  die erste i686 kompatible CPU von AMD war der Athlon.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#K6-2_.28AMD.29

----------

## esem

und das heisst für mich???

----------

## firefly

du brauchst die x86 gentoo-cd

----------

## Wolle

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Aber mit dem Rechner zu kompilieren wird keinen Spaß machen

 

Das muss nicht für jeden richtig sein   :Wink: 

Der langsamste Rechner, den ich jemals mit Gentoo als Desktop beglückt habe, war ein Pentium/60. Mit IceWM, Abiword, Gnumeric usw. kann man damit sogar was anfangen. Und es hat Spaß gemacht.

Bei dem K6-2 habe ich gar keine Bedenken... außer, wenn es denn Mittwoch schon fertig sein soll   :Smile: 

----------

## manuels

klar, kommt auch immer drauf an, welches DE man verwendet.

Mit Fluxbox oder so klappt's bestimmt schneller als mit KDE  :Laughing: 

----------

